# ACA Cichlid Convention 2014



## Marconi (Oct 7, 2013)

Video of my trip down to the ACA. Real awesome event and got to see so many kinds of Cichlids.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Excellent video, I especially liked the road trip music! I was hoping someone would post pics or video of the event. Thanks!

Did you buy anything new or interesting?


----------



## Dovii 64 (May 18, 2014)

Good vid thanks for posting, Looked like a good day out. :fish:


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Sweet! Any idea where next years is being held?


----------



## Mr Chromedome (Feb 12, 2013)

Massachusetts.


----------



## MeCasa (Apr 5, 2014)

Marconi said:


> Video of my trip down to the ACA. Real awesome event and got to see so many kinds of Cichlids.


Extremely entertaining

Well done


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Mr Chromedome said:


> Massachusetts.


Thanks


----------



## Narwhal72 (Sep 26, 2006)

Love ACA conventions. Definitely something every cichlid hobbyist should put on their bucket list!


----------

